# Old house in Black and white



## bikefreax

Kind of like this but give me your thoughts to improve.


----------



## tjdphotos

I like it too. Could use maybe a little flash fill in ps. but I wouldn't. I like it just the way it is. That one side, is so prominent. It reminds me of how a young child would envision, and maybe draw a house. The composition kind of puts the house in the first of thirds. Something in the foreground to put the house in second of thirds may help add balance. If you take a stab at this house again, I would try it at same angle and at lower point of view  maybe level with the bench out side the house. So it doesn't have that, just walk right up to it and take a pic point of view! Just opinions! Thanks for the post! - peace tjd


----------



## tirediron

I like this one a lot; I think perhaps drop the front brightness down a 1/2 stop and lighten the side up a 1/2 stop...


----------



## alya

*i like it so so much^^

nice edit too...

keep going...*


----------



## bikefreax

tirediron said:


> I like this one a lot; I think perhaps drop the front brightness down a 1/2 stop and lighten the side up a 1/2 stop...


 
How would you do that? I am a photoshop newbie so I am still learning. Did not know there was a way to change the exposure differently for 2 different parts os a picture. Always wanted to do that but never knew I could.


----------



## bikefreax

Hey thanks, that is what I am looking for. Sometimes I get lazy and go to a spot a shoot. I dont think about it much. After I uploaded this I did a black and white coversion and it just looked blah. Needed something but not sure what. If it stops raining I will go back out tomorrow and try again because I realy like the house. Maybe try some differnt lighting, different time of the day.
Thanks again for the input.


----------



## tirediron

bikefreax said:


> How would you do that? I am a photoshop newbie so I am still learning. Did not know there was a way to change the exposure differently for 2 different parts os a picture. Always wanted to do that but never knew I could.


 
Like any post-processing, there are lots of ways to do it.  The best is using a RAW handling application like Adobe Lightroom if you shot the image as RAW, if not, then the Photoshop 'Levels and Curves' tool is your friend.   Try this tutorials page:  http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials.htm and scroll down till you find the levels and curves tutorials.  You can also search this forum and/or Google for lots more information.


----------



## bikefreax

I have it in Raw but I did not know you could change exposure of different parts of the picture. I thought it was the exposure of the whole image.
Thanks for the link.


----------

